# Timing Belt - Am I screwed?



## PrairieSpeedster (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello,

Got a 1986 300zx 2+2 turbo for a fun fixer upper car. The person I bought it from said it had no spark. I am pretty handy with cars. I quickly eliminated most of the ignition problems with the schematic and a multimeter. i then took the distributor cap off and cranked the engine a bit... no movement of the rotor. 

Crud with a captital "C". I know the previous owner will have turned the engine over looking for "spark" problems.

I am getting a new belt and tensioner (cheap enough) and then I will be checking compression etc.

My question is this .... Is their a _chance_ (a small chance) that I won't have bent valves or worse?

I am fishing for a "broken belt' story with a good ending to help me sleep tonight and start taking the front end apart tomorrow.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

The motor is definitely a interference motor. You probably bent valves with out a doubt.


----------



## PrairieSpeedster (Feb 28, 2008)

Update: I have removed the the timing belt covers, and everything else to get to them, the timing belt is not broken.... ??

Still, not everything is spinning either. 

Well, the next steps are to clean up alot of oil and grease. Either the oil pan gasket or the crankshaft gasket or both is leaking. Can't really see anything down there.

The adventure continues.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok so what is it that isn't spinning? aside from the rotor? bad distributor gear??


----------



## PrairieSpeedster (Feb 28, 2008)

believe it or not .... It is snowing really hard.... All week.... a real blizzard! I love Canada .... I will post an update when my tongue does not freeze to the engine.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

LOL I love my home I'm on the Gulf of Mexico in Mississippi US. It will be 80 degrees sunny 70% humidity, another great day. Good luck in the artic north there friend.


----------



## JonJam88 (Sep 14, 2009)

I gotta know how this story ended!!!

What did it turn out to be??


----------



## Chuwie (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah.. we are all waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...


----------

